# Panga 20' or 22'



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone running a Panga. Looking for a boat that can do a little light offshore and still perform some what shallow. Looks like the PANGA could do both. Any thoughts:texasflag


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the kind of boat most of the rest of the world uses and for good reason, economical to operate and maintain and very seaworthy with a good captain at the helm.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

I had looked at Panga,,, great press,,, but ---------- a couple of the manfucterers had gone out of business,,,, and you have to look far and wide to find one ---------- if they were so good, you would see them everywhere.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

as long as you don't have far to go they are great. otherwise unless it's dead calm they are slow and will beat you to death.


----------



## darkcreek (Jul 16, 2010)

Look at the Triton bay explorer. Just compare before you buy.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

I have a 20ft seahunt the triton series 2005 model and it's a great all around boat you can fish the bay or fish the gulf it's good for about 30 miles out in the gulf but it's not too good for the flats it daws too much water for the shallowes


----------



## fishin fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont mean to hijack this thread, but since we are talking about taking bay boats offshore. What 24' bayboat would yall feel most comfortable going say 40 miles or so offshore if rigged with a kicker. Im in the same boat, i will fish 75% in the bay but i am getting the offshore bug again. I used to fish offshore alot when i was youger in a 24" Mako but now run a baystealth, but I still love the bay so i dont want to upgrade to a strictly offshore boat just yet.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

luna sea II said:


> as long as you don't have far to go they are great. otherwise unless it's dead calm they are slow and will beat you to death.


Slow? That flat bottomed dory hull is faster and more efficient than a vhull of the same length and beam. The ride does suffer as a result.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

fishin fanatic said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread, but since we are talking about taking bay boats offshore. What 24' bayboat would yall feel most comfortable going say 40 miles or so offshore if rigged with a kicker. Im in the same boat, i will fish 75% in the bay but i am getting the offshore bug again. I used to fish offshore alot when i was youger in a 24" Mako but now run a baystealth, but I still love the bay so i dont want to upgrade to a strictly offshore boat just yet.


24' blazer bay.


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

I run a Panga Marine 20' super skiff. Its rigged w/ a 90-etec. I have run 20 miles in 3' @4 sec at 20mph and 40 miles in 1-2'. BTW that 40 mile run did 96 round trip on 19 gal. Its smoother than any bayboat and the way the hull is designed it pushes the spray off and on those days you can't go offshore it still will get up in 18" of water and I don't even have a jackpate. Speed is correct, it tops out at 34mph but I ran 25 in 1-2 definately not a smoker. Rob builds a solid boat for not a lot of money.. I would love a dedicated offshore boat, but for my budget and usage this fits the bill better than any bayboat. As for a kicker??? how much fuel do you have to idle back from 40 miles. If it craps out isn't that why you pay for Tow BoatUS?


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*bay boat offshore*

I have a 22' pathfinder I take offshore all the time it does great and i have made many 40 mile trips. As always with a bay boat offshore you have to pick your days and be smart!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy an old whaler outrage


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> buy an old whaler outrage


 I'm still a self declared novice, but how shallow are you going to get in that if bay fishing makes up 3/4 of your time in the water??


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> buy an old whaler outrage


 far better boat


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hard to say compared to a panga, never seen a competition , but, 

they are foam cored, won't sink and still used by the military. there is a reason for that.

dunno what your budget is, but a 22' with a pair on the back would be hard to beat w jackplates


look for the 1985-1990 hulls


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I was very close to buying a panga last year .... did a ton of research

Only two makers you want to deal with
#1 - Andros Marine - makes one of the finest pangas out there, you get what you pay for, and if I ever have the chance to pick one up used down the road, I will jump on it.

#2 - Panga Marine - a much more striped down version of the panga but IMO the price was not worth it compared to the Andros ..... less storage, and the transom design killed it for me, but over all a good hull and maker ......

Both are made in Sarasota very close to one another ......

I am very surprised there are not more PANGA's running in the Texas bays ..... I think it comes down to having to run so far offshore 30+ to getting into deep enough water. 

Andros has some biggger c/c I would consider .... check them out


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Schadedtree said:


> I run a Panga Marine 20' super skiff. Its rigged w/ a 90-etec. I have run 20 miles in 3' @4 sec at 20mph and 40 miles in 1-2'. BTW that 40 mile run did 96 round trip on 19 gal. Its smoother than any bayboat and the way the hull is designed it pushes the spray off and on those days you can't go offshore it still will get up in 18" of water and I don't even have a jackpate. Speed is correct, it tops out at 34mph but I ran 25 in 1-2 definately not a smoker. Rob builds a solid boat for not a lot of money.. I would love a dedicated offshore boat, but for my budget and usage this fits the bill better than any bayboat. As for a kicker??? how much fuel do you have to idle back from 40 miles. If it craps out isn't that why you pay for Tow BoatUS?


Put 90 HP on the back of any other 20' offshore capable boat and see how it does. 34 mph is great in that context.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

fishin fanatic said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread, but since we are talking about taking bay boats offshore. What 24' bayboat would yall feel most comfortable going say 40 miles or so offshore if rigged with a kicker. Im in the same boat, i will fish 75% in the bay but i am getting the offshore bug again. I used to fish offshore alot when i was youger in a 24" Mako but now run a baystealth, but I still love the bay so i dont want to upgrade to a strictly offshore boat just yet.


El pescador also look at the Shoalwater legacy 25


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

The el pescador is the same concept but they are NOT cheap.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

7' beam??? Better pick your days wisely and hope there's no pop up storms.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> This is the kind of boat most of the rest of the world uses and for good reason, economical to operate and maintain and very seaworthy with a good captain at the helm.


X2


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294749

Might be more than what you are looking for, but a great boat nonetheless. Hunter regularly Tarpon fished out of this boat and it is a great example of the craftsmanship of the Panga Marine line.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Jbahr said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294749
> 
> Might be more than what you are looking for, but a great boat nonetheless. Hunter regularly Tarpon fished out of this boat and it is a great example of the craftsmanship of the Panga Marine line.


Add regular snapper trips and, when conditions are promising, overnighters to the floaters. It's a nice boat.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*X2*



Jbahr said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294749
> 
> Might be more than what you are looking for, but a great boat nonetheless. Hunter regularly Tarpon fished out of this boat and it is a great example of the craftsmanship of the Panga Marine line.


It's always interesting to hear the opinions about pangas from those who've never owned one. For those who are speculating about the speed, sea-worthyness, fuel efficiency, etc. of pangas in general, or about the US made versions (Andros and Panga Marine), you need to know that they are two different boats. Those made south of the border are built cheaply, have lots of wood, are almost flat bottomed and are what they are - an inexpensive to own and operate third-world country commercial fishing boat. Those built by Andros and Panga Marine in Sarasota, FL utilize some of the panga's good design features (high bow flair, fuel efficient length/beam ratio, etc.) but that is where the similarities end. Both boat builders use no wood in their hulls, only composites and glass. Both offer a variety of user amenities you'll never see on those in Mexico, Central or South America. Both have much more deadrise (Panga Marine's 26' and 28' models have a 22 degree deadrise), but can still get up on plane with less horsepower and at lower speeds than a lot of center console boats of the same length. Hunter has owned both the 22' and 26' Panga Marine models and I own the 28' model. Both the 26 and the 28 have the range for and have been to the Flower Gardens and the floaters many times. As to their ride and sea-worthy-ness Hunter and I have no doubts. The rest of you'll just have to take a ride and decide for yourself. Got Tail (or anyone for that matter) you are welcome to take a ride in my boat if you're serious about doing a real comparison. PM me for more info.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've fished out of a 26 Andros Tarpon edition. That boat is SWEET!
You def get what you pay for though. They are expensive but they are really nice boats. The boat has a 250 on the back and we took it out and never once slammed down. It was pretty nice, but chopped up later in the day. Never pounded coming down off the backs of waves. 

Really sweet boat, hope to own one eventually!


----------



## Got Tail (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW thanks for all the help. I guess i need to ride in a Panga to decide.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an Andros 22' Permit. I have gone offshore three times now with the max distance being 20 miles or so. In 2-3 seas I could run around 21 and was very comfortable. In 1-2's I could run around 30 or so. Last trip I left at 9:30 and came back around 4:00. Ran the motor most of the time and hit numerous rigs out of packery out to ten miles or so. Got back and I had used 9 gallons of gas. Mine has a Suzuki 150 4 stroke and a platform to mount a trolling motor on the rear. I may try to use this to mount a small kicker in the future. This is my 10th boat or so and I love this thing. One other neat thing about this boat is that it has a heavy duty removable Tee-Top. I can remove it to trout fish so its not in the way and its makes it much easier to raise my boat in the lift much higher.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Thats a sweet boat Crhfish!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I've had my Panga Marine 22ft Marquesas for 4 years now. Love it, & would not change a thing!! I've hit 37 mph w/2 people, with a 90 hp Johnson. They are not for everyone (narrow), but I've had it in some real slop & it's extremely sea worthy. Take a ride in one, & check it out.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

My son and I run a 23ft Hydrsport CC some 30 plus miles offshore when conditions are favorible. Best all around fighing boat I have ever been on and I have been on many!!!


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I am taking delivery of a 22ft Panga Marine Boca Grande on 8/31 and will have it in Port A.
We're putting a 150 E-tec on it at Rob McDaniels' suggestion.

I've fished with Hunter and chose the Panga Marine OVER the Andros boat for intangible reasons (i.e. the ownership of the company)

I've also taken a ride in a 22ft. Marquesa in pretty sloppy bay chop ... very commfortable ride and VERY dry!


----------

